# CPU Auslastung unter WoW und WAR bei 100% und heftige Ruckler



## Knubatz (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

da ich mich mit Pc Hardware nicht wirklich auskenne, werden nach Abfrage meiner Systemdaten, diese nachgeleifert (kurz: ich weiß nicht was ihr dazu wissen müsst^^).

Problem:

Ich habe seit ich meinen neuen Rechner besitze in WoW, anderen recht anspruchslosen Spielen, und seit gestern dann auch in WAR derbe Ruckler bei denen das Bild in Diashow-Format abläuft. Dabei ist im Task-Manager zu erkennen, dass mein CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist. Diese Ruckler entstehen komischerweise erst nach einigen (10 min) Spielzeit, davor läuft alles flüssig...daher bin ich verzweifelt. Außerdem habe ich den Pc auch schon komplett neu aufgesetzt, d.h. formatiert und Betriebssystem neu installiert.

Frage:

Was ist die Lösung für mein Problem?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Knubatz

PS: wie gesagt Daten kommen nach Abfrage...ich weiß wirklich nicht was ihr wissen müsst


----------



## aseari (9. September 2008)

Dann sag doch mal deine Systemdaten. Abrufen kannste die per Start->Ausführen->dxdiag
Sag am besten einfach alles, was da so steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knubatz (9. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Dann sag doch mal deine Systemdaten. Abrufen kannste die per Start->Ausführen->dxdiag
> Sag am besten einfach alles, was da so steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hoffe das reicht: 

Time of this report: 9/9/2008, 19:39:22
       Machine name: KNUBU
   Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Basic (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/23/07 09:46:26 Ver: 08.00.14
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 3070MB RAM
          Page File: 2471MB used, 3903MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


/edit das fehlt denk ich noch :

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8500 GT


----------



## aseari (9. September 2008)

Kennst du auch den Namen deines Mainboards?

Sonst, alle Hintergrundprogramme aus, mal ohne Addons versucht, WoW zu spielen?


----------



## Knubatz (9. September 2008)

Name des Mainboards : M2N-VM DVI von Asutek glaube ich

und das ohne Addons usw. hab ich versucht, es ist ja nicht nur WoW sondern alles (WAR...usw.)

PS: was mich noch verwundert, ist, dass bei der CPU Auslastung in Everest nur einer aufgeführt wird, bzw nur dessen Auslastung angezeigt wird..


----------



## aseari (9. September 2008)

Hm... Ich glaube, dass man den 2. Kern abschalten kann, aber da musst du auf jemanden warten, der sich damit richtig auskennt. Davon hab ich dann doch keine Ahnung mehr...


----------



## Knubatz (9. September 2008)

Das würde wenigstens den Ausfall erklären, denn das System an sich ist doch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## aseari (9. September 2008)

Der PC ist bis auf die Grafikkarte ganz gut.
Die Grafikkarte hatte ich mal...... brrrrrrrr ist das ein Drecksding^^ Aber sie würde nicht erklären, warum die CPU-Last so in die Höhe schiesst. Was ich auch komisch finde ist, dass das problem erst nach 10 Minuten auftritt. Geht die Last denn wieder runter, wenn das Spiel beendet wird? Ist das denn nur bei WAR und WoW oder auch bei anderen Spielen?

Edit: Moment.... du hast Windows Vista Home Basic?? oO Könnte sein, dass es daran liegt, da das ja nur die extrem eingeschränkte Version von Vista ist.


----------



## Knubatz (10. September 2008)

Also: Ich habe es auch noch bei anderen Spielen festgestellt und heute habe ich mit dem Process Explorer bemerkt, dass wenn dieses Problem auftritt, dass dann urplötzlich der Prozess audiodg.exe bei knapp 20 % liegt, was mit den 50% von WAR oder WoW und 20-30% von Oovoo vermutlich zu den 100% führt...

PS: zu deiner Frage, wenn das Spiel ebendet wird, fällt das Problem komplett weg...dann läuft alles wieder rund und, dass es an Home Basic liegt, ist das denn wirklich möglich?

Kennt jemand dazu ne Lösung


----------



## Knöchi (10. September 2008)

20% Auslastung nur für Sound is schon bitter.

hast du ne extra PCIe Soundkarte oder onboard?

Bios update machen gibt ein neues vom 26.08.

neueste Treiber verwendet für alles? (nicht die von CD)

mal sound deaktivieren und spielen obs dann auch auftritt. 
Dann kannst sehen obs daran liegt.


----------



## Knubatz (10. September 2008)

Kannst du mir da vllt (für das Bios Update) nen Link posten finde da nix, sonst denke ich hab ich aktuelle Treiber


----------



## xTaR (10. September 2008)

Belaste mal die Spiele nur mit 1 Kern.

Einfach Task Manager -> Rechtsklick auf den Prozess -> Zugehörigkeit festlegen -> CPU 0 oder CPU 1 auswählen.


----------



## Knubatz (10. September 2008)

@ xTaR 

Das hab ich schon gemacht. Das Problem taucht trotzdem noch auf.


----------



## Knöchi (10. September 2008)

hier ne Anleitung

winflash heisst des prog und geht über windows.
musst auch auf der asus seite downloaden. links unter suche hilfsprogramme winflash suchen

neuestes bios gibts hier.. verlinken geht nicht.
hier zur Auswahlseite

Dort gibst du ein:
Produkt:    Hauptplatine
Serie: 	SocketAM2/AM2+
Modell: 	M2N-VM DVI
Dann Bios 0808 downloaden.


hoffe des reicht dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knubatz (10. September 2008)

o.O Also das Programm Winflash brauch ich für das Update...?


----------



## lordgodd (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit einem Rechner auf XP SP2
Motherboard-Modell und CPU sind identisch. : M2N-VM DVI mit AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Bios ist aktuell
Bei jeglicher Anwendung geht die Auslastung auf 100%, wobei sie sich auf 3 oder 4 Pozesse verteilt. (explorer, winamp, usw, also normale prozesse halt)
Das Problem trat erstmalig nach Motherboard-Wechsel auf, wobei das alte kaput war.

Habe von dem neuen ( M2N-VM DVI) schon das zweite drin, selber Fehler.
auch mit anderen Prozessor probiert. (Athlon 64 X2 6400+) --> selber Fehler.

Ich danke für die Hilfe


----------



## aseari (6. November 2008)

Sieht wohl so aus, als ob das Board Fehler mit dem Sound hat. Auch du könntest mal ein BIOS-Update machen und die neuesten Treiber installieren.


----------



## lordgodd (6. November 2008)

Neeeee,

Bios hab ich wie erwähnt schon aktualisiert.

ich denke entwerder motherboard, oder halt netzteil wie in dem anderen thread erwähnt...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74745


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2008)

Ist ja interessant, was ihr hier so erzählt. Hatte kürzlich einen Freund von mir auch einen 6000 X2 verbaut. Gleiches Phänomen, aber noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ram getauscht und Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner probiert. Graka lief bei mir optimal und der Ram-Tausch blieb ohne Wirkung. Bios geflasht, aber auch keinerlei Wirkung. 

Mainboard war dieses hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a345900.html

habe es wieder ausgebaut und eingeschickt. Demnächst sollte Ersatz kommen, bin ja mal gespannt. Sollte ich eine Lösung finden, sage ich bescheid.


----------



## lordgodd (7. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59760

habe zu dem Problem noch ein Thread eröffnet, da hier niemand mehr geantwortet hatte.

der kollege will mal sein netzteil testen, ihc hoffe, dass ich auch demnächst ein ersatzboard bekomme.

64X2 6000+ habe ich ja auch, allerdings trat das probl auch mit 64X2 6400+ auf.

Mir fällt auf, dass das von dir verlinkte borad, genau wie unsere auch bloß 2 PCi -Slots hat, also nehme ich an aus evtl. der selben Baureihe stammt.

mfg


----------



## vonCarstein (7. November 2008)

gehen deine lüfter alle ? oft ist es ja so, dass wenn am anfang alles normal läuft udn irgendwann es nicht mehr rund läuft etwas zu heiss wird und deshalb es nicht mehr geht - erklärt zwar nicht die 100% auslastung, aber schaden zu gucken ob die lüfter gehen tuts trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordgodd (8. November 2008)

jop lüfter laufen alle, sogar mit cool n quit steuerung, also lüfter sinds nicht ;( ,

wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen... danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (10. November 2008)

So. Bei mir hat nur ein Austausch gegen ein anderes Mainboard geholfen, diesmal natürlich nicht von Asus. Wie es scheint unterstützt das M2N-VM DVI nicht alle Prozessoren. Ab der Bios Version 0701 sollte eigentlich der AMD X2 6000+ supported werden, wird er aber nicht (daher wohl dann die Ruckler und die Auslastung des Systems). Falls ihr die Board neu gekauft habt, bringt sie zurück und besorgt euch passende Boards von MSI oder Gigabyte. Für mich ist das Board ein absoluter Griff ins Klo, ich werd mir keine Asus-Hardware mehr kaufen. 

Das Problem kommt nicht durch fehlende oder kaputte Lüfter ! Es liegt ganz sicher am CPU-Support

Ein zufriedener Gigabyte User, der jetzt ohne Ruckeln und Stress zocken kann.


----------



## Planet89 (23. November 2008)

Hy

Hab mir gestern nen neues Mainboard eingebaut weil meine altes kaputt ist!
Und nu hab ich beim zocken ab und zu FPS Einbrüche für ca. 3 Sekunden und denn gehts ganz normal weiter! Vorallem bei CoD 4 und 5 is das schlimm im MP genau wie im SP! egal ob Grafik hoch oder niedrig!!!

Mein System:
AMD Athlon X2 5600+
2 GB DDR 2 OCZ Ram
ASUS EN 8800 GTX
altes Board war MSI K9N-Ultra 2F
neues ASUS M2N-CM DVI
2 Festplatten
Windows Vista Ultimate

Hat da jemand nen guten Tip für mich?????

Hab auch schon BS neu installiert und bios update gemacht!!!!!

Mfg


----------

